# EU7000 "Data Link Connector"



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey Guys,

I recently got myself an EU7000 to use as a home backup.
I'm a smart home nut and love to collect data out of anything I can.
I'm also dissapointed that being a Canadian means I could only buy the Canadian EU7000 model which doesn't include the updated Bluetooth tech the US model has.

I'd like to investigate the possibility of building my own Smart Home connection or Bluetooth App diagnostics type of device using the EU7000 DLC "Data Link Connector".

It would be cool to be able to stream data like:

Fuel Consumption
Electrical Load
Runtime Estimations
Engine Hours

The DLC connector is described in the service manual.









It obviously uses some kind of serial comunicaiton. I'm guessing its UART for the physical layer and who knows what kind of protocal? Virtual Terminal? Could be anything.
The only information I can find about this connector online is that there's some kind of "Dr.H" propriatary diagnostics device that you can use with it. Seems to be shared with Honda Marine outboard motors.

I'm wondering if anyone has any more technical information on the connector or the protocol used. Are there any products out there that use it? If I could get my hands on a diagnostics device or any product that uses it I could capture the traffic and use that info to build my own device.

Thanks!


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

This is pretty much the only piece of information I can find about it online:





Honda's New EU7000 Fuel Injected Generator


Re: Honda's new EU7000 Fuel Injected Generator I read that a lot in cyberspace about starting them once a month and putting a load on them. I don't do that with any of my generators. I store them dry and use a battery tender plus. The only time I put stable fuel in them and run them is if...



www.smokstak.com


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome. But your’s has the “cold climate technology“ that isn’t available on the US model. Maybe you could eventually buy a US model with bt and sell your current 7000 with very little loss?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

bubsterboo said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I recently got myself an EU7000 to use as a home backup.
> I'm a smart home nut and love to collect data out of anything I can.
> ...


I’m with you man, I looked into the Dr. Honda interface and software as well. I was not able to find a single instance of anyone who ever used it on an eu7000 and shelved the idea.

Id love to see what you come up with.

At the very least you can add the Bluetooth module for remote start/stop function, but there is no load or fuel data.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't have (and probably would never buy) an EU7000IS, but the topic was interesting ... would an OBD tool be of possible use:

OBD Tool (OBD) - HealTech Electronics Ltd.

It seems to have some adapters that might plug into the DLC socket? Or some similar place on the EU? If not, maybe it can be hacked up a bit ...

I also thought about an add-on hour-meter/tachometer thingy (which I've added to my own open-frame genny), but the EFI in the EU made it above my head ... if it had worked, then the next step is to get a h-m/tach thingy that lets us get at the data, from which calcs can be done. I'm getting all kinds of data from the open-frame genny ...

Hope this helps ...


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Don't have (and probably would never buy) an EU7000IS, but the topic was interesting ... would an OBD tool be of possible use:
> 
> OBD Tool (OBD) - HealTech Electronics Ltd.
> 
> ...


Seems like that scanner would work… it says motorcycles, atvs, and outboards.

The eu7000 uses what Honda calls PGM-FI for its fuel injection system. Which is what they also called their OBD1 Fuel injection in the 1990s. That got me thinking and I went digging into my OBD1 adapters and found an old Honda DLC connector but it’s 3 pin flat not a 4 pin square.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Seems like that scanner would work… it says motorcycles, atvs, and outboards.
> 
> The eu7000 uses what Honda calls PGM-FI for its fuel injection system. Which is what they also called their OBD1 Fuel injection in the 1990s. That got me thinking and I went digging into my OBD1 adapters and found an old Honda DLC connector but it’s 3 pin flat not a 4 pin square.


I think I'll shoot them an email asking if they have any clue if it works on a Honda Gene. If it does, I'll buy it. But my confidence is not high.
What's not giving me confidence that it does work is that it's only a 3 wire interface if you look at the photos. ODB can work with a 3 wire interface if its ISO9142 - Which I've read is popular with older Honda devices. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-board_diagnostics#OBD-II_signal_protocols
This protocol only has a single data line. "K" they call it. But the service diagram describes the data lines as "RX/TX" which is more in line with UART/Serial comunication than what ISO9142 would be.

The service manual also shows RX/TX data lines between the GCU (general compute unit) and the Inverter boards. Common sense would say they likely use the same physical comunication protocol between that and the debug port.
I think the next step for me is to just hook up an osciloscope to the DLC connector and see if it spits any data out. If not, connect the scope up to the GCU to Inverter data lines and see what that looks like.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

I got an email back from Heal-Tech stating that their ODB tool does *not work* with Honda Generators.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Perhaps these two things to chase down next:

1. get contact info for a dealer/service shop, find the right person to talk to (a service tech), and pose the q to them; perhaps service folks have tools that plug right into a data port somewhere, and they figure out what customers have been doing (or not doing) with the genny.

2. with the service manual, try to identify port(s) for some well-known protocol support (RS-485?). If found, then you're halfway there ... the protocol is present, you've just got to hack into the right port with a modified plug, and get at the data stream. It shouldn't void any warranty, and some googling might reveal others doing the same.

Also, search github, and see if someone has already done some of this work for you; they might have figured out where to tap in for the info, decoded the protocol that Honda uses, and written something up in Python, or for Arduino. I found similar work already done for the Magnum Inverter/Charger we use ... comm protocol decoded, python software written. Quite the starting point.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

bubsterboo said:


> I got an email back from Heal-Tech stating that their ODB tool does *not work* with Honda Generators.


Sooo, is a DR. H on order? 😉


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

bubsterboo said:


> I'd like to investigate the possibility of building my own Smart Home connection or Bluetooth App diagnostics type of device using the EU7000 DLC "Data Link Connector".
> 
> It would be cool to be able to stream data like:
> 
> ...


I'm really interested in this project and have a use where the EU7000is is concerned.

We are off grid and the genset is mostly not needed for ~ 8 months of the year. During those 8 months the only 'automation" needed is a function of the Outback solar equipment like the inverter, charge controller, battery monitor and the display unit. The display unit (Mate3s) uploads all component data to their cloud app (OpticsRE) which also allows for real time monitoring and full programming adjustments from anywhere ya have a connection. Is pretty cool. BTW, the EU7000is is remote start enabled (aftermarket) and turned on and off, including warm up/cool down, by a fairly rich set of Automatic Generator Start programmable options that are built into the OB system for any 2 or 3 wire AGS.

But the generator is not part of the data flow except for the kW or AH coming in to charge the the batteries and cover the overhead and system loads while running. My interest is primarily this: fuel consumption. If this is possible the other stuff should be easy including, someway, temperature (air intake for the injection fuel map?). For fuel consumption it should be a function of the interface and programming to compare it to the other three (four) on the list. For me it would be fuel consumption per kW (at a measured temperature).

To me this stuff is limited and challenged by intellectual property. I know that Outback really protects their communications and suggestions for changes. And if of value, could take a loonngg time. I can't even imagine what it would take from an org the size of Honda. So as you mentioned it takes someone with the skills to reverse engineer the data flow with little help from the Mfr and possible liabilities. (Someone did this with OB stuff and created a cool application called WattPlot. It's still available but is not active. It is a local app - not cloud and you can't do it and OpticRE at the same time without some add'l magic.)

I love the instantaneous and average MPG from our newer pickups. The same from the genset would really be useful for one who closely monitors a critical system. I'm not holding my breath however. For the startup $ maybe cloud funding? I'd help. Seriously.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

OBDII revolutionized my ability with my vehicles to clear my own DTC codes and get access to all kinds of data for extended troubleshooting; I no longer drive a vehicle into town to get this done, while waiting for hours or scheduling repairs, unless a repair is really warranted. I don't recall the history of how it came about for the car industry, but there's no such changeover/pressure that I can see for the generator or other small engine market.

Honda's DLC connector is there, proprietary, and locked up behind authorized dealer/service ... so, theoretically, they are driving you to the service industry to "clear a DTC" or even to just "look at the numbers", and both making money and causing inconvenience ... but it is their right to lock it up, and your only choice is to buy or not buy into that scheme (or hack a bit).

Other such proprietary protocols and connectors have been "hacked", and this one calls out for hacking as well, as least until things get OBDII'd. My research indicates that there is a comm protocol (KWP2000), and the pinout of the little DLC connector is known ... there were a number of Github projects around this, as apparently, we just need to read the "k-line" pin to start getting at the data. With the right connector, you can change ECU values as well. Some programming req'd ...

Besides the proprietary version of the "Dr. H" connector and software, there might possibly be other service-only tools (a "short service connector"?). BRP Diagnostics supposedly has a non-proprietary version of the Dr. H software/connector, but price and features are hard to come by, w/o some back-and-forth with the vendor.

I couldn't make the choice for an EU7000 series, for similar reasons wherein I have to avoid Generac's ... "authorized dealer/service only" translates to nothing good in my book, being out in the country, but it could be good for others' scenarios.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

I connected the DLC RX/TX lines up to an oscilloscope today. Theres nothing going on those lines with nothing plugged in.
I have learnt:

They are quiet during normal operation
Turning the generator ON the TX line gets a short pulse.
Only happens at power on - presumably its just part of hardware initialization in the GCU
The pulse is 5v and 10ms in duration

Not much to go off of I'm afraid. I'm probably not going to make much if any progress on this without getting my hands on a "Dr. H" if that device does indeed work.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Maybe the 'scope just showed a line check signal from the ecu; nothing more forthcoming until it gets a wakeup signal. After tons of reading, the scope of work may be something like this:

1. dlc plug is linked to ecu, as seen in wiring diagrams
2. build a dlc plug to serial plug cable (hook up to raspberry pi)
3. write python code to send appropriate wakeup signal to ecu (init sequence)
4. read data coming back from ecu

So, honda has something like OBD-I (not obdii as with cars) for their motorcycle/outboard and possibly genny engines? There are projects out there where folks are building this cable, interfacing it to RPi or to their PC via usb, and writing python software to "see" the data coming from the ecu in these motorcycles and outboards.

That might be the scope of work, if not pursuing the Dr H non-proprietary solution (brpdiagnostics . com, and possibly mcuinnovations . com)

I don't have an eu7000is, so can't go any further at this time ... I hope to find an almost free/junked one to explore this inverter/genny brave new world.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Maybe the 'scope just showed a line check signal from the ecu; nothing more forthcoming until it gets a wakeup signal. After tons of reading, the scope of work may be something like this:
> 
> 1. dlc plug is linked to ecu, as seen in wiring diagrams
> 2. build a dlc plug to serial plug cable (hook up to raspberry pi)
> ...


I also tried a FT232 UART connection to it and sent some random characters over at 9600baud. Didn't cause it to wake or reply with anything.
I'd be happy to plug a pi or something else into it. It appears to be 5v logic levels. Obviously we need to discover this magic "wake up sequence" or what the comunication protocol is in general. Being able to sniff the traffic on a legit Dr.H would give that away pretty quickly.
If anyone has any ideas on the exact signalling to try. I'm open to giving it a spin.

I've sent an email off to brp asking them for suggestions and about cost to purchase a Dr.H. I'm not going to go crazy with my spending here though so we'll see what I manage.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

I have identified the DLC connector if anyone feels like buying/making their own cable. Also the Remote Start connector.


ConnectorPart NumberFemale DLC Connector (Buy this one to plug into DLC)6187-4441Male DLC6180-4181Male Remote Start (Buy this one to plug into remote start port)6090-1021Female Remote Start with Clip6090-1125Female Remote Start6090-1051

Edit: To clariffy they have the same measurements and appearance. I have them on order and will update when I see they work in hand.
Edit again: Have received these now. They are indeed correct.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok what exact model number is your eu7000i generator?
and what is the model year?
this was the canada version right?

have you purchased and verified these connectors yet?


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

Sorry, to clariffy. I have just confirmed they are the connectors by taking measurements. I have them on order. When I receive them I can confirm.
They are for the 2021 Honda EU7000is Canadian Version.
If anyone knows if these connectors are any different between versions or years let us know!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yes they are not all the same.
it depends on the generator version and country location


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

Update: I recieved the connectors. They are an exact match. I checked the service manuals for the US and CA wiring diagrams and the pinouts for the DLC and the Remote Start connector are the same. So while I understand these models have their differences, I doubt these connectors are any different. If you do decide to buy some though. Just check what yours look like first!

The specific order links incase anyone else wants any. Like a lot of components from Aliexpress, these probably arn't genuine. But they certainly work!








1.7US $ 3% OFF|1 20Kits 8 Pin Sumitomo 6090 1021 6090 1051 HM Series 2.3mm(090) Female Male Auto Electrical Wire Connector For Car|Connectors| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












1.12US $ 3% OFF|1/5sets Waterproof 4 Pin/way Connector Hm 090 Sumitomo Wire Connector Male Female Connector 6180-4181 6187-4441 - Connectors - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I'm still at a loss for what type of signalling the DLC connector uses. So I probably won't make any progress on this project until someone comes forward with some information or I get my hands on a Honda Dr.H.


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

I have been having a shut down at 2 or 3 minutes. E-0A. Well that's about as general as it gets. I pulled the spark arrestor out (that's what it was last time). All is clear under the side doors. OK, I'll change the fuel filter. I lifted the top access - I can't describe how much ground corn came out.

Here we go again. Mice in small access. Wood rats on wire harnesses and on and on. Friggin things!

No, don't even go into remediation. Poisoned mice/rats mean dead dogs. TG the house is clear.

So, once again, data access would be wonderful even if no better than the std data connector.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

Well.... I pressed order on a Honda Dr.H for more money than I would like... When it comes I'll let you all know if it works, what it does. And from there i'll do some logic captures on the DLC port and we can figure out how to make our own.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what was the price quote on the dr h?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

bubsterboo said:


> Well.... I pressed order on a Honda Dr.H for more money than I would like... When it comes I'll let you all know if it works, what it does. And from there i'll do some logic captures on the DLC port and we can figure out how to make our own.


I’m particularly excited to hear how it goes.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> what was the price quote on the dr h?


I ordered it on Ebay. Its the newest model currently listed on Ebay. I'm sure you can find it.


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

bubsterboo said:


> I ordered it on Ebay. Its the newest model currently listed on Ebay. I'm sure you can find it.


I tried searching it but only found stuff for outboard motors. I thought the package with a CD and cable for connection to USB was interesting.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i sent in a price request for them.
not sure how long it will take to hear back from them.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

used one on ebay right now for 300.00
DrH Honda Marine Diagnostic Scanner | eBay


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

One thing to consider when buying one of these. The software required is behind a dealer only login. So you have to make sure the seller is going to provide you the software. I'm also under the impression there are different packages you have to download to add support for different models of outboard motors, snow blowers, genes, etc. So not only do you need the main software, but also the appropriate data package for your gene. I reached out to the seller I purchased from to make sure they could provide the data package for the EU7000 before buying it.
That's just speculation from what I've read. I'll let you know what I find when I get it.

Also. As has been mentioned in this thread. There's no evidence of anyone online reporting successful use of one these things on a Generator. So its a risk!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea... i also work with marine so it would be primary for the boat gear...
but like you stated if it also works with the gen that would be cool.

with the right to repair movement getting good traction here in the states...
more test gear might be in our future.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

I received the Dr.H. It works!
It seems all it can do is read DTCs and a number of sensors. But that's exactly what I was looking for.
When I find time I'll start capturing the DLC port logic so we can figure out how it works.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

Some teaser screenshots of the Logic Capture








This was taken with the Dr.H Streaming all the sensor data.
Seems the RX/TX lines on the DLC connector are infact standard UART serial at 9600 baud. 5v logic levels. Idle state is low.

One of the comunication messages while streaming the sensor data in hex.
RX (generator side) 01 43 42 30 30 30 30 30 31 04
TX (generator side) 01 43 42 30 30 30 30 30 30 31 35 30 30 30 30 37 46 30 30 33 41 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 31 46 32 30 30 30 30 30 30 37 33 04

I'll capture a bunch of these messages next and start to figure out what they mean.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

Looks like its ASCII terminal code.
01 43 42 30 30 30 30 30 31 04
where
01 = Start of Header
43 42 30 30 30 30 30 31 = ascii message of "*CB000001*"
04 = End of Transmission.
Which gets replied with
01 = Start of Header
43 42 30 30 30 30 30 30 31 35 30 30 30 30 37 46 30 30 33 41 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 31 46 32 30 30 30 30 30 30 37 33 = "*CB0000001500007F003A00000001F200000073*"
04 = End of Transmission


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

so what data are you looking at?
spark
or fuel?
both are pwm pulse mode.
the bulk data dump is just that a total stream of the data (not worth interest) unless you just want to see the style of the coms ports.
and remember there is hand shake in the data as well.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

I think this hex string includes all the data from the ECU which is things like: battery volts, engine speed, cylinder head temp, fuel pulse width... I think there's a different message for inverter data.
But this is all speculation. I'm going to find time to capture more data on the DLC port now that I know how the physical comunication layer works. From there I should be able to figure out what these data strings mean and how to extract each available sensor.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

I've started a github project here: GitHub - blaisejarrett/Honda-Gen-PGM-FI-Protocol: Learning about the diagnostics port on Honda Inverter Generators
This github project's goal is to describe the DLC port.

I will be starting another project to build a device to stream the DLC port data into Home Assistant.


----------



## Spooling (Dec 21, 2021)

This is very cool. I wonder if you could issue commands to control the generator as it does on the American generators with Bluetooth support.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

I've implemented some Arduino libraries that you can use to read various sensors from the DLC port.








GitHub - blaisejarrett/Honda-Gen-PGM-FI-Interface: A PlatformIO Arduino implementation of data streaming on the Honda Generator DLC Port.


A PlatformIO Arduino implementation of data streaming on the Honda Generator DLC Port. - GitHub - blaisejarrett/Honda-Gen-PGM-FI-Interface: A PlatformIO Arduino implementation of data streaming on ...




github.com


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

Spooling said:


> This is very cool. I wonder if you could issue commands to control the generator as it does on the American generators with Bluetooth support.


This project was created to try and achieve parity with the US bluetooth model. If you read the first post you'll see my motivations.
As far as control features. I understand the only thing the US bluetooth model offers which you can remotely control is the remote start feature. To my knowledge you cannot remote start via the DLC port (Though I could be wrong... but I have no evidence to suggest that you can, the Dr.H does not provide that feature). You can however, build a device that utilizes the remote start connector to add that feature.

The only feature missing here which we couldn't get parity with the US Bluetooth model is the fuel level guage. The canadian model I have doesn't have an electronic level sensor in the tank atall. It would certainly be interesting to see if you could install a US model fuel pump guage and wire that up.
We can however, provide a fuel consumption estimation via the fuel injector timing.

Ultimately I plan on making a device which offers

Wifi control. I'm specifically interested in integration with smart home platforms in a home environment.
Remote start/stop via the Remote start connector
Data streaming via DLC with more info than what the Bluetooth model is able to provide
Engine Run Time
Engine Speed
Battery Voltage
Cylinder Head Temperature
Ignition Timing
Air Temperature
Barometric Pressure
Fuel Injection Time
Throttle Position
Total Output Power
Starter Count
O2 Sensor Voltage
For both the Master and Slave Inverter:
Status
Output Voltage
Amperage
Temperature
Eco Mode


I recently installed a transfer switch in my household panel. One practical use that's of interest to me is to be able to monitor the current on each 120v phase so I can tell how even my household load is ballanced across the two inverters in 240v mode. Example) If i'm near the limit of a single inverter (~3000w) I can plug the kettle into the 2nd kitchen outlet instead of the first to move it to the other phase. This is possible with this project as you can get the load of each inverter individually via the DLC port.


----------



## Spooling (Dec 21, 2021)

All of what you're planning sounds great. With the arduino it should be straightforward to remote start through the remote start connector as you've stated.

I presume that enabling the circuit breakers is something which cannot be automatically controlled either?

It would be great if you could auto start the generator, allow it to warm up before enabling the inverter output.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

An update on my project.
I've made a PCB design that I've ordered. Once I have it and I know the design works I'll post all the cad files and schematics as open source on github.









Some of the features of the PCB:

Uses the ESP32 mini microcontroller as a module. This offers WiFi and BT.
Connects up to both the remote start port and the DLC port.
Input isolation on everything
Remote Start IO features:
Engine kill
Sensor for when the engine is reported as running via remote start connector
Sensor for detecting when the main switch is turned on/off so it can know if its possible to start via software
Start signal

Aswell as the DLC connection to read things like
Engine RPM
Power output of each inverter
Estimated Fuel consumption
Battery voltage

Hopefully I'll have one of these fully assembled in a couple weeks and can start going down the firmware rabbit hole.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

This is great stuff. Will it also read inverter temp and engine temp?


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> This is great stuff. Will it also read inverter temp and engine temp?


Sure does. All of that stuff you can get from the DLC connector as described earlier this PCB can do.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Awesome.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

I've made a thing!

Source code and Schematics to follow








This PCB revision had a mistake and thus has a bodge.. A new PCB revision is on the way. I will be making proper cables allong with designing a nice 3D printed encosure and installing it properly.
It connects to the DLC port, the Remote Start port, and the + terminal off the battery.

I used ESPHome for the firmware framework. It works best with Home Assistant:









Home Assistant is a really nice Home Automation platform. It proivdes charts and history for everything for you. Ex) Engine RPM:









It also provides a web page incase you want to use it without Home Assistant.









I will be adding a Fuel Consumption estimation and a Fuel Used since start sensor.

The PCB Board Design Files + Schematics. And the Firmware will all be available on my GitHub.
Edit: Firmware is available here. Scematics and PCB files will follow. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

That's very impressive. Only the EU7000is has a DLC? Do the smaller EU models have it?


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> That's very impressive. Only the EU7000is has a DLC? Do the smaller EU models have it?


Thanks. It has to be a fuel injected model. To my knowledge the EU7000is is the only fuel injected Honda Gen.
Granted, I'm sure there's some kind of remoting and power monitoring possibilities for the other Gens. Maybe i'll get my hands on an EU2200is one day


----------



## zz28zz (Nov 24, 2021)

WOW! Great job! 
That s/w interface looks sweet. Let me know if you dive into a Kohler Decision Maker 550!


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Possible to make Paypal payment to you if you have a "purchase kit" for the US model ?


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

pipe said:


> Possible to make Paypal payment to you if you have a "purchase kit" for the US model ?


I'd be willing to make some purchase kits. At the moment I'm making these by hand so its quite a bit of labour. I didn't really plan on it being a produced product. However, I could make a small batch of them for sale.
I don't have access to the US model EU7000is and havn't tried it. So I honestly don't know if it works. My understanding though, is that as long as its not the Bluetooth model it will work.
As far as possible pricing asks. It seems remote start kits range from 250usd to 400usd. I might ask for somewhere in the middle of that if i were to sell a kit that had everything you need.

I put the hardware designs up on my github. So everything's there for anyone to make one themselves if they wish.


I am working on a 3d printed case design next. And I will be updating the firmware to provide an estimated fuel consumption and estimated fuel used since last start. So there will be a few more updates to come.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

bjarrett said:


> I'd be willing to make some purchase kits. At the moment I'm making these by hand so its quite a bit of labour. I didn't really plan on it being a produced product. However, I could make a small batch of them for sale.
> I don't have access to the US model EU7000is and havn't tried it. So I honestly don't know if it works. My understanding though, is that as long as its not the Bluetooth model it will work.
> As far as possible pricing asks. It seems remote start kits range from 250usd to 400usd. I might ask for somewhere in the middle of that if i were to sell a kit that had everything you need.
> 
> ...


I’d be willing to try out.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

Designed a 3D printed case and made some proper cables for it. There was a stud on the side that wasn't used.
Here's what the installation looks like:


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you will want a water proof case on this.
gens get damp etc.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> you will want a water proof case on this.
> gens get damp etc.


Yeah its a good point. I should learn how to do PCB conformal coatings too. But for now this will do just fine for my personal use.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea there are first rate coatings that do not conduct or split.
look at 3M and others.
best to use silicone dielectric grease and a plastic high heat box with oring covers and rtv seals.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Looking good. Is the connection to the remote plug necessary for anything other then remote starting?

For instance, I have a wired remote for my pre Bluetooth model eu7000. Would I be able to use my remote for starting and stopping but your component for data?


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Looking good. Is the connection to the remote plug necessary for anything other then remote starting?
> 
> For instance, I have a wired remote for my pre Bluetooth model eu7000. Would I be able to use my remote for starting and stopping but your component for data?


The remote start plug is used for remote starting and as the power ground source. There is a second ground connection on the PCB. So you can use it without the remote start cable but you have to supply ground to the PCB from the battery.
It would also be best to change the firmware configuration just slightly to remove the remote start switch. Super easy to do. Long story short you can use either the remote start or the DLC or both, however you wish.

Yes you could use your existing wired remote.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

bjarrett said:


> The remote start plug is used for remote starting and the power ground source. There is a second ground connection on the PCB. So you can use it without the remote start cable but you have to supply ground to the PCB from the battery.
> It would also be best so change the firmware confuration just slightly to remove the remote start switch. Super easy to do. Long story short you can use either the remote start or the DLC or both, however you wish.
> 
> Yes you could use your wired remote.


Cool.

If you are ever in a position to produce a revision to the PCB, adding eco control is pretty simple. Though it would require an addition 2 wire harness. I have eco control on my remote which has been pretty handy.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Cool.
> 
> If you are ever in a position to produce a revision to the PCB, adding eco control is pretty simple. Though it would require an addition 2 wire harness. I have eco control on my remote which has been pretty handy.


Definately interested. How does the eco control work? Is it wired into the physical eco switch?
I am hoping to keep installation as simple as possible.

What remote do you have?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

or just make an all in one.
data and remote start.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

bjarrett said:


> Definately interested. How does the eco control work? Is it wired into the physical eco switch?
> I am hoping to keep installation as simple as possible.
> 
> What remote do you have?


It’s a loop circuit from the inverter to the eco switch and back to the inverter. When the circuit is open eco mode is engaged. Youd want to add the PCBs relay in series with the factory switch. When either your controller or the factory switch is opens the circuit the generator goes into eco. 

I built my own remote.


----------



## bjarrett (Nov 9, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> It’s a loop circuit from the inverter to the eco switch and back to the inverter. When the circuit is open eco mode is engaged. Youd want to add the PCBs relay in series with the factory switch. When either your controller or the factory switch is opens the circuit the generator goes into eco.
> 
> I built my own remote.
> View attachment 11002


Nice dude! Love it.

I didn't really want to have to modify the generator wiring. But i see the value of it. If/when I do another PCB revision i'll add an unused relay that could be used for this if you were to choose to modify your wiring in this way.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

bjarrett said:


> Nice dude! Love it.
> 
> I didn't really want to have to modify the generator wiring. But i see the value of it. If/when I do another PCB revision i'll add an unused relay that could be used for this if you were to choose to modify your wiring in this way.


Thanks.

Cool. The nice part is there is no need to modify the factory wiring, just run 2 wires with the smaller spade connectors 1 female, 1 male To the factory eco switch. Plug and play.


----------



## Safari (10 mo ago)

bjarrett said:


> An update on my project.
> I've made a PCB design that I've ordered. Once I have it and I know the design works I'll post all the cad files and schematics as open source on github.
> View attachment 10867
> 
> ...


*bjarrett*
I'm beyond impressed. You started this forum with a question & have completely decoded the Eu70i in a very short time! 👊 Nice work!!


----------

